# Can you run Aristo/LGB trains on new bright plastic track?



## Rene (Dec 27, 2007)

Heyo guys,

I haven't been on here in a while, and i appologies if this is covered in another thread (i did a search and didn't find any related topics)



Anyways my question is, if i converted my Aristo loco to battery with remote control, would it run on plastic track that comes with the cheapie toy trains sets like the New Bright? eg Is it the same gauge?


Why not just use proper track? I'm in Australia and the cost of importing heavy brass track is quite high, not to mention the track is self is quite expensive. Also i was thinking of making molds of the track and making them out of resin or something similar/cheaper (auto body filler?).


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

If you convert to battery/RC power there are at least 2 good track alternatives. Aluminum (sold by several online suppliers) and Plastic track from Train-Li. The New Bright won't last very long outside. It's not solid and will rust out very quickly. I haven't bought any bondo in about 40 years, but I bet it's more expensive than getting real track. The New Bright should be the same gauge (45mm).


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

The only problems I see with the New Brigh track are the track radius is small, It might not hold up well outside (sunshine, hot and cold weather), and will break if stepped on. Same for for bondo or resin, although you can make larger radius track that way. Otherwise it will work just fine. You did not mention if you were setting up outside or not. I would look at the Train Li PVC track.
Steve


http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/t...2_122.html


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and save up for some decent metal track (brass or aluminum would be fine). Plastic track is not the way to go, and if you're setting up outdoors, that is doubly true.


----------



## Rene (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I've always wondered how people can afford to have garden railways when on eBay brass track costs over $10 a foot and points range from $100-$200. thays why i was thinking get some cheapie plastic track that and make copies of and hence have as much as i need for vrey few $$$.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I would think that it would be easier, cheaper, and more durable to make track out of some UV-stable plastic, such as decking - or wood. Cut the rails as a rectangular section, and cut square ties with notches to properly gauge the rails. It would be pretty easy to do on a table saw, and a LOT cheaper than anything you could buy. It might not look as good, but compared to the New Bright track, it would probably look just fine.


----------



## Rene (Dec 27, 2007)

my main issue is the points, lgb, aristo, bachman, etc cost $100-$200 (if you don't want 4' radius that is) if the tracks were copies, or modified plastic track, i could make all the points i want and have an interesting layout. Does anyone know which brands of cheap track are the same gauge as LGB and aristo? eg new bright?


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I don't know about eBay because I no longer even visit that site, except on very rare occasions, but I do know that there are plenty of places that sell brass track for about $6 a foot, give or take. That's not terribly out of line with track prices in other scales. 

Track is the single most important component on any model railroad, and solid and reliable trackwork is the best insurance against operating difficulties. I have a hard time rationalizing the idea of cutting corners to do it on the cheap. And of all the track materials available--brass, aluminum, stainless steel, nickel silver, etc.--plastic would not even be on my list. But, hey, different strokes for different folks is the long-standing rule!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think if you want cheap, forget the plastic, it won't last outdoors, you can't make turnouts of it (won't hold curves in the closure rails). 

Use strips of aluminum in slotted wood or composite ties (that you make yourself). Really inexpensive. You can run track power (that saves you more money). 

There's a guy on the trains.com site that has done this very successfully. 

Greg


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

i would also recommend aluminum track. It's the least expensive form of rail, much less than brass from what I've seen online. If you're going to make track anyway, get aluminum rail and make your own ties.


----------

